# German Work Visa



## wh0ru (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Recently my friend from India has been offered a permanent position in Berlin, Germany. The guy hold circa 5 years of IT experience and the company is a startup doing well in their domain. Also they are ready to sponsor the applicant (with all the administrative stuff).

On behalf of him I would like to ask certain questions,
1) What is standard procedures and average time required for obtaining a Work Permit Visa?
2) What are the different costs associated with this procedure?
3) Is there any way my friend could visit Berlin and help them to build their product while getting paid for the same?
4) What are different taxes and medical insurance payments. (No Religion, Single, 25 Years of age)?

Company is offering him following,
a) Compensation of €44,000 per year that is circa €3,670 per month before tax.
b) Virtual ESOP shares in the company up to 5% that can be earned over a period of 2 years starting from Jan 1 2014.
c) 25 days of paid holidays.
d) €1,000 as a relocation assistance package & help in finding suitable accommodation.

I will be glad to help him and take guidance from the fellow forum members.


----------



## sweetginger (Jun 12, 2013)

ines2013 said:


> Hi Wh0ru,
> I don't really have much knowledge on the visa process but I'll try to help with as much as I can. First thing you may already have done is to check the official web page for the german blue card : www[dot]bluecard-eu[dot]de/eu-blue-card-germany/ - this page is provided in entirely in english. Your friend will have to register with that page and follow the procedings it requires.
> 
> Ines


*THAT IS NOT AN OFFICIAL WEB PAGE!*. There are no such "official" web pages to apply for Blue Card. Please don't post false information on public forums.

Back to the topic..
ask you friend to visit the local VFS office in India. For required documents, visit the German embassy page (as I am a new member, I am not allowed to post links here).


----------

